# Fourber pour synchroniser un Samsung ...



## simonbo (13 Février 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

je vous raconte un peu ma petite vie :

j'avais un *Nokia 6230i*, parfaitement synchronisé data, carnet d'adresses, calendrier, avec mon Macbook à l'aide d'iSync. Jusque ici tout va bien. J'ai donc un carnet d'adresse complet d'environ *300* contacts, emails et numéros de téléphone, voire adresse pour pas mal d'entre eux.
Or feu mon téléphone a rendu l'âme en fin de semaine derniere, et j'ai récupéré un *SGH S500i* de chez *Samsung*. Et là commencent les problèmes. Si effectivement je peux transférer des fichiers par Bluetooth du MB au Samsung et inversement, impossible de synchroniser le moindre petit bout de contact. Après recherches sur google, forums francais, espagnols, anglais et allemands, quelques essais logiciels (sailing clicker notamment), le couperet tombe : *le SGH S500i est in-syn-chro-ni-sable avec mon mac*  ... Toutefois petite lueur d'espoir : si j'envoie les Vcards individuelles (important !) exportées de Carnet d'adresse sur mon SGH S500i par Bluetooth, celui-ci les ingurgite sans problèmes (à la seule condition qu'elles soient individuelles, les groupées il aime pas :rateau
Qu'à celà ne tienne, Parallels est mon ami, après tout il est là pour augmenter la compatibilité de mon MB, hop recherche de solutions sous Windows ! Téléchargement des logiciels Samsung, connexion du cable USB, ok il est possible de sauvegarder le répertoire, il est possible de le restaurer ... mais à partir d'une sauvegarde seulement ... On tourne un peu en rond là ...:love:
*
En résumé*, - soit je trouve une solution miracle, un plug in pour isync, comme celui existant pour les Sony Ericson (je ne me fais aucune illusion, il n'existe pas )
- soit je trouve un moyen (script Automator que j'ai cherché mais pas trouvé, ou autre) d'exporter une par une les 300 vcards de AdressBook dans un dossier, (parce que à la main c'est très très chiant ) puis trouver un moyen de faire un envoi groupé par Bluetooth sur le téléphone (idem ),
- soit il existe une solution sous Windows, un moyen de synchroniser un logiciel de carnet d'adresses avec le téléphone (à la condition que ce logiciel accepte les vcards groupées, ce que ne fait pas le carnet d'adresse d'origine Windows)

Si l'un de vous a une solution miracle ... 

Merci !


----------



## whereismymind (13 Février 2007)

T'es sur que tu as bien regardé le logiciel Samsung ? J'ai un Z500i et je peux sauvegarder et restaurer mon carnet d'adresses moyennant que celui ci soit dans Outlook. Ceci dit, lorsque je me suis lancé dans l'expérience, j'ai eu énormément de mal à faire fonctionner ce soft qui est quand même particulièrement bugué.


----------



## simonbo (13 Février 2007)

Effectivement je pense qu'il est possible de faire fonctionner le logiciel samsung sous Windows, en s'acharnant un peu, mais cela sous-entend de faire passer mon r&#233;pertoire de AdressBook dans le Carnet d'adresse Windows ou Outlook. Or ni l'un ni l'autre ne lisent les Vcard group&#233;es... On en revient donc au probl&#232;me de l'exportation du Carnet d'Adresses Apple en Vcards individuelles ... :/


----------



## whereismymind (14 Février 2007)

Et si tu passes par Thunderbird ? Ne peut il pas importer tout ce qu'il y a dans Carnet d'Adresses puis tu installes Thunderbird sous Windows ensuite. Je l'ai fait dans l'autre sens et ça a marché !


----------

